# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  آموزش ASP.Net MVC3

## salarTor

در این تاپیک قصد داریم مطالب آموزشی asp.net mvc3 را از مقدماتی تا پیشرفته که به زبانی ساده ارائه شده است را جمع آوری کنیم و در قالب فایل pdf ارائه کنیم.
برای شروع یک فایل آپ کردم و در صورت تمایل دوستان فایل های دیگری را هم قرار خواهم داد

----------


## salarTor

فایلی که در بالا هست رو شاید خیلی ها قبلا دیده باشن اما گزینه بسیار مناسبی برای شروع هست به زودی یه آمورش فارسی و پیشرفته تر قرار خواهم داد

----------


## sf.esmaeili

خیلی عالیه
ولی به شدت کند پیش میره
میشه سریعتر لطفا

----------


## Mohandes2009

این کتاب خوبه Worx.Professional.ASP.NET.MVC.3 که من دارم میخونم و بزودی ترجمش را میزارم

----------


## bahram.ashena

mvc shop store

----------


## amirashna

آموزش ام وی سی  سایت  dotnettips.info

----------


## پیمان فیلم

سلام
کسی آموزش گام به گام MVC 4 رو داره؟

----------


## hamed_hossani

pro_asp.net_mvc_4_4th_edition By Adam Freeman
http://www.topinearth.com/UploadedFi...4th_edition.7z

----------


## lastmory

http://it-ebooks.info/book/960/

http://it-ebooks.info/book/1617/

----------


## rezaprogrammer

> pro_asp.net_mvc_4_4th_edition By Adam Freeman
> http://www.topinearth.com/UploadedFi...4th_edition.7z


پسورد میخاد

----------


## صباح فتحی

کتاب اقای بهروز راد  رو بخونید!

----------


## ali_i3

> کتاب اقای بهروز راد  رو بخونید!


  درود
 شما لینک دانلود (کتاب کامل)رو بده ! به جون مادرم نامردم اگه نخونم .


  ولی جدا از شوخی میدونید قیمت این کتاب (چاپ 93) الان چقده ؟

----------


## mehdin69

> درود
>  شما لینک دانلود (کتاب کامل)رو بده ! به جون مادرم نامردم اگه نخونم .
> 
> 
>   ولی جدا از شوخی میدونید قیمت این کتاب (چاپ 93) الان چقده ؟


حیف زحمتی که آقای راد واسه این کتاب کشیدن بعد یکی بیاد بگه لینکش رو بده :(
افسوس و صد افسوس برای تمام لحظه هایی که واسه ویرایش این کتاب گذاشته شده

----------


## farhad26

اینجا هم چندتا مقاله مفید هست

http://www.abiasemani.ir/post/38

----------


## hadi0x7c7

بهترین آموزش MVC رو در این سایت میتونید پیدا کنید!
بهترین آموزش Entity Framework Code First رو در اینجا میتونید پیدا کنید.
یکی از بهترین پروژه های انجام شده با MVC رو اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید.(سیستم مدیریت محتوای ایریس)
اینم یه چک لیست قبل از انجام پروژه های MVC.

اینا همشون مجانی هستن! مجانی مجانی نه اون لینکای تاپیک قبلی!

----------


## aquarius_m1985

> این کتاب خوبه Worx.Professional.ASP.NET.MVC.3 که من دارم میخونم و بزودی ترجمش را میزارم


میشه پی دی اف همین کتاب رو بذارید لطفا؟؟ ممنون

----------

